# The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway Winners



## Todd Anderson

*Congratulations to the Winners of the SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway !!*








:fireworks1::fireworks2: *willis7469 AND bkeeler10* :fireworks2::fireworks1:

:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: arty: :yay2: :yay2: :yay2: :yay2:​

*willis7469 is the winner of the SVS SB-2000

and

bkeeler10 is the winner of the SVS PB-2000​*



Congratulations and thanks for being members of Home Theater Shack!! Also, special thanks to SVS for being such outstanding Sponsors!!!​


----------



## B- one

Congrats on the new toys guys.


----------



## Tonto

Congrads to willis7469 AND bkeeler10!!!

Your now in the ranks of some serious gift getters!!! :hsd: Couldn't happen to nicer guys. Can't wait to hear how you like them. :clap:


----------



## nova

Congrats guys !!! Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## tonyvdb

Congratulations guys, enjoy the subs!


----------



## pddufrene

Congrats to the winners! Enjoy your new toys!!!


----------



## bkeeler10

Are you kidding me?! This is awesome!!

Thanks HTS, and thanks SVS :yay: :jump: :jump: :dizzy:


----------



## JBrax

Congratulations gentlemen! I love me some SVS subs and I know you both will as well.


----------



## tesseract

Enjoy, gentlemen! :hsd:


----------



## willis7469

Wow! I never win anything!
Immeasurable thanx to HTS, and SVS! Truly awesome. 
I don't have all the emoticons on my app, so,
Dance, flip, jump, yee haw, jump, jump, jump!!!
Thank you brethren for your words, and wishes.


----------



## asere

Congratulations guys!! Awesome toys indeed!!


----------



## willis7469

Thanks asere! I'm curious to hear that little sealed box in my coliseum. Pretty awesome. I'm excited!


----------



## chashint

Great win fellas, congratulations.
Enjoy your new gear.


----------



## Greenster

Congrats guys. You will love them. Awesome subs.


----------



## moparz10

Congratulations guys! Awsome win


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats Guys. Enjoy the new toy's......:T


----------



## willis7469

Yee Haw! Thanks guys! Looking forward to integration. ...and bass of course.


----------



## bkeeler10

Yes indeed, so am I. My current subs roll off quickly starting at 28 Hz, so I am particularly interested in hearing how much nearly an octave of additional extension adds to the movie experience. Also interested in how musical this ported sub can be (by reports I've read, it's really very good in this regard).


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Yes indeed, so am I. My current subs roll off quickly starting at 28 Hz, so I am particularly interested in hearing how much nearly an octave of additional extension adds to the movie experience. Also interested in how musical this ported sub can be (by reports I've read, it's really very good in this regard).


bkeeler, I wanted to send a congrats to you also! I don't win things, so this is a rush. You are in for an eye opening treat! If you haven't experienced already, you'll find a new world of bass info, and with your new PB, you'll experience gradients, depth, and articulation like never before.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> bkeeler, I wanted to send a congrats to you also! I don't win things, so this is a rush. You are in for an eye opening treat! If you haven't experienced already, you'll find a new world of bass info, and with your new PB, you'll experience gradients, depth, and articulation like never before.


Well said and I can't wait for your impressions. I'm a huge fan of SVS subs and really think they offer amazing value and bang for buck. Customer service is also top notch and I have no doubt that if a problem was to ever arise I would be taken care of.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Well said and I can't wait for your impressions. I'm a huge fan of SVS subs and really think they offer amazing value and bang for buck. Customer service is also top notch and I have no doubt that if a problem was to ever arise I would be taken care of.


Jbrax, thanks. I'm a huge fan too, and their C/S is unsurpassed. I'm really looking forward to bringing a sealed sub into my ported system. I know this will be rough, but I'll be glad to ask all y'all for some help! I assume the honeymoon with your 2nd is more rewarding every day?


----------



## Mike0206

Congrats guys! I was hoping I'd win of course to setup a better system in my bedroom. Oh well there's always the next giveaway lol.....can't wait to hear your impressions!


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> bkeeler, I wanted to send a congrats to you also! I don't win things, so this is a rush. You are in for an eye opening treat! If you haven't experienced already, you'll find a new world of bass info, and with your new PB, you'll experience gradients, depth, and articulation like never before.


Thanks, and right back atcha!

Yeah, I almost never go to the commercial cinema anymore because what I have at home is superior in nearly every respect. I did venture out to see Catching Fire last December because I had the chance to see it in Atmos. Atmos was pretty sweet, but I was also impressed with the bass response in that theater, and realized that I was definitely missing out on the below-30 Hz stuff. Where my subs work, they work great, but for home theater I'm looking forward to hearing something that can dive below 20 Hz. :hsd:


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Jbrax, thanks. I'm a huge fan too, and their C/S is unsurpassed. I'm really looking forward to bringing a sealed sub into my ported system. I know this will be rough, but I'll be glad to ask all y'all for some help! I assume the honeymoon with your 2nd is more rewarding every day?


Let's just say the honeymoon isn't over just yet. Lone Survivor was an eye opener and I've begun revisiting my Blu-ray collection. The usual suspects that were amazing before have become…well…amazing? Black Hawk Down, Tron Legacy, 9, Hulk, WOTW, and you get the idea.


----------



## Todd Anderson

It's hard to beat good quality bass!:hsd:


----------



## Todd Anderson

bkeeler10 said:


> Yes indeed, so am I. My current subs roll off quickly starting at 28 Hz, so I am particularly interested in hearing how much nearly an octave of additional extension adds to the movie experience. Also interested in how musical this ported sub can be (by reports I've read, it's really very good in this regard).



The biggest factor is proper placement. It's worth investing time with REW and integrating a BFD (if your equipment doesn't already have sub eq). It will be an experience that is truly night and day!


----------



## padgman1

Congrats to the winners!!!

Congrats to HTS and SVS for another fantastic giveaway !!!


----------



## hyghwayman

Congrats to you both willis & bkeeler :clap: . As a winner of one of SVS's subs, you two are in for a real treat and I'm looking forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## Sonnie

Congratulations gentlemen! Enjoy! :clap:


----------



## sub_crazy

Congrats fellers!

I get a warm and fuzzy feeling every time a subwoofer finds a good home :yes:


----------



## orion

Congratulations you two. I am excited for you guys and I expect a good write up after you receive them. I doubt you be disappointed in any way. Congrates again


----------



## bkeeler10

Mine will be arriving next Tuesday. Unfortunately, I will be at a trade show all that week :crying:

So I guess I will be trying to set it up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## willis7469

Sorry to hear bkeeler. :-(. 
Mine should be here any minute. Unfortunately, my honey-do list got here 1st. Lol
I'll at least get some pics up. ...maybe. 
It's gonna be a process aligning it with my current system. I've been talking our dear friend, Ed Mullen. I'm considering using it in my bedroom setup, but not until I've tried everything. I'm determined to make it work! ...or at least have fun trying!


----------



## bkeeler10

Ha, would it have mattered if the sub got there before the honey-do list?!


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Ha, would it have mattered if the sub got there before the honey-do list?!


The list? Nope! Lol! 
...til she got home!


----------



## willis7469

Hi guys!
Just thought I'd drop in quick. I had about 4 minutes to throw a line to it, set spl, and phase. I won't be able to do anything else til tomorrow. I'm a little nervous as to how it's gonna do in my big space. Gain is at about 80% to hit 75db, but it's small enough I might have placement options, and it sounds great so far. As you can see in the "family photo" I attached, the little SB is in good company, and I fully intend to get her to play nice with her ported siblings. I've already been talkin to Ed Mullen for a couple days. I think well come up with something. I'm thinking I'll start a thread to see what anybody else has for ideas. 
...hmmm, my bedroom system could really use some bass augmentation. 
Seriously though, I want to thank HTS, and SVS for putting on this giveaway. I've been a believer since the 1st time I shook my couch with the fuzzy cat tower in the pic. (The other is my homegrown bash/tc version). 
Thanks again, I'll put up results as I get em.


----------



## bkeeler10

The problem I am going to have is that my current subs are tuned to drop like a rock below about 28 Hz. So when Audyssey goes to EQ them it's going to see some substantial response down to below 20 Hz and not roll off its solution on the low end. This could cause bottoming on my current subs potentially. I think I will start out using just the SVS instead of making them play nice. I might need some extra equipment for that


----------



## tonyvdb

Why do you have those cylinders tuned so high? The SVS cylinder should have no issues going well below 20hz


----------



## bkeeler10

Willis has the cylinders, not me.


----------



## tonyvdb

Oops lol
But my question still stands in the sence of are your current subs not able to go below 28hz that seems so high.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Oops lol But my question still stands in the sence of are your current subs not able to go below 28hz that seems so high.


It seems high because you have a PB13 Ultra! Show off!


----------



## tonyvdb

Haha  but almost any sub should be able to get 20hz out of it otherwise it's in my opinion not truly a sub. Yes the pb13u is a beast but most people are not trying to fill a 4500cf space it's still not enough trust me


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Haha  but almost any sub should be able to get 20hz out of it otherwise it's in my opinion not truly a sub. Yes the pb13u is a beast but most people are not trying to fill a 4500cf space it's still not enough trust me


It's never enough with this hobby. I speak from experience.


----------



## tonyvdb

I'm thinking another pb13u will be in my room within a year :hsd:


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> The problem I am going to have is that my current subs are tuned to drop like a rock below about 28 Hz. So when Audyssey goes to EQ them it's going to see some substantial response down to below 20 Hz and not roll off its solution on the low end. This could cause bottoming on my current subs potentially. I think I will start out using just the SVS instead of making them play nice. I might need some extra equipment for that


20hz will be easy soon! I don't know what you have for other subs for some reason. It seems like I remember the more capable subs being held back by lesser ones in a mixed setup. I would run audyssey on the PB, and work the others in with phase as good as you can. They shouldn't bottom trying to keep up since their internal amps should have high pass filters, and all that, so no matter what signal they receive, I'd think they'll be ok. I'm working out similar questions with the SB. I think I'll try to couple it to my mains, and not make it try to pressurize my space with ulf. Since it starts rolling off around 30hz, there's no chance it will pressurize. My mains are rated for 35 iirc(crossed at 50), so I'm thinking the SB can bolster them, and in their range, and the PCs can do their thing. Which to Tonys point, is play below 20hz all day. They're not ultras, but I can measure them to 12hz. I use 20hz tuning. And they are awesome. Really awesome.


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> I'm thinking another pb13u will be in my room within a year :hsd:


That would make an impressive duo of subwooferage!


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> Haha  but almost any sub should be able to get 20hz out of it otherwise it's in my opinion not truly a sub. Yes the pb13u is a beast but most people are not trying to fill a 4500cf space it's still not enough trust me


I do trust you. I've got around 6700! 4500 would be a dream(for me anyway). Someday when I can do a dedicated room. ...someday


----------



## tonyvdb

Ya, 6500+cf is difficult to fill with any subs. Open concept is just not ideal for home theater however as we all know we all make sacrifices to get where we are happy


----------



## willis7469

Indeed. Here's to your 2nd ultra! Whenever it may...


----------



## tonyvdb

Oh your gonna love your new sub, you will be amazed what it can do!


----------



## bkeeler10

tonyvdb said:


> Oops lol
> But my question still stands in the sence of are your current subs not able to go below 28hz that seems so high.


My pair of subs are 12" with two 10" passive radiators. Like ported subs, of course, the PR are tuned for a specific frequency, and the output of the sub rolls off quickly beyond that tune. My in-room response falls off quickly below the upper 20s Hz. 

Other than the ID companies and a few better-known subwoofer manufacturers (Velodyne, Paradigm, JL Audio come to mind), it seems a lot of speaker companies that make subwoofers think that going much below 30 Hz is either unnecessary or too expensive to sell. I suppose for the majority of sub owners, it is quite sufficient. But those of us who frequent forums are not average (more like obsessed ) and we're usually interested in pushing the limits and getting the best performance possible.

My system is quite competent until that roll-off occurs, and then that's it. I am looking to replace the whole thing for various reasons, but one of them is low frequency extension. The trick has been selling my current system. It is unique in many ways, and quite expensive, and from a company not very well known, so it is a hard sell.


----------



## willis7469

tonyvdb said:


> Oh your gonna love your new sub, you will be amazed what it can do!


Yes I do! It's a little champ, I have to say. It's finished in a good way and my wife hasn't even seen it yet! It came yesterday, and I told my kids not to say anything til she sees it. She was not exactly doin backflips when I said I won. "So where you gonna put that?" I said in the right front. She said "ugh". If she can't even see it, then I surely don't have to worry like when I brought in the 2nd PC! I do feel sorry for her sometimes.


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> Yes I do! It's a little champ, I have to say. It's finished in a good way and my wife hasn't even seen it yet! It came yesterday, and I told my kids not to say anything til she sees it. She was not exactly doin backflips when I said I won. "So where you gonna put that?" I said in the right front. She said "ugh". If she can't even see it, then I surely don't have to worry like when I brought in the 2nd PC! I do feel sorry for her sometimes.


You mean your wife isn't as enthusiastic about it as you are!? 

My wife hopes I will sell it haha. Not in the near future that's for sure.


----------



## willis7469

Lol! Nope. Trying not to complain, but still letting me know, at the same time. I also have a large drum kit in my house!


----------



## willis7469

willis7469 said:


> Lol! Nope. Trying not to complain, but still letting me know, at the same time. I also have a large drum kit in my house!


----------



## bkeeler10

Yowsa double kick drums and everything. Which does your wife dislike the most -- the drums or the home theater? Drums are probably louder ...


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> You mean your wife isn't as enthusiastic about it as you are!? My wife hopes I will sell it haha. Not in the near future that's for sure.


Mine knows I'll never sell it. But I do have a friend who could really use an upgrade. I considered letting him break it in. ...maybe indefinitely. But maybe not!


----------



## willis7469

Hey, did you guys know this stuff wasn't just for subwoofers?


----------



## willis7469

bkeeler10 said:


> Yowsa double kick drums and everything. Which does your wife dislike the most -- the drums or the home theater? Drums are probably louder ...


Drums are much louder, and carry outside a lot more too! Surprisingly, she likes the theater less.


----------



## hyghwayman

willis7469 said:


> Yes I do! It's a little champ, I have to say. It's finished in a good way and my wife hasn't even seen it yet! It came yesterday, and I told my kids not to say anything til she sees it. She was not exactly doin backflips when I said I won. "So where you gonna put that?" I said in the right front. She said "ugh".


LoL, my wife when I told her I had won a SVS sub "O' GREAT now the neighbors will hear us" I said no dear, they will feels us :dumbcrazy:


----------



## tonyvdb

hyghwayman said:


> LoL, my wife when I told her I had won a SVS sub "O' GREAT now the neighbors will hear us" I said no dear, they will feels us :dumbcrazy:


LOL :T


----------



## willis7469

Haha! +1


----------



## bkeeler10

Well I just got word that my sub has arrived. Unfortunately, I am stuck in Las Vegas at a trade show for the rest of the week, and won't even get to see the box until Saturday night. Not likely I will have time to play with it until the next week. :crying:

Don't you all feel so badly for me?


----------



## tonyvdb

Ummmm, let me think.
No, not really :devil:


----------



## JBrax

Can I get an address?


----------



## bkeeler10

You'll need the garage code too. Just PM me! ;-)


----------



## Sonnie

bkeeler10 said:


> Well I just got word that my sub has arrived. Unfortunately, I am stuck in Las Vegas at a trade show for the rest of the week, and won't even get to see the box until Saturday night. Not likely I will have time to play with it until the next week. :crying:
> 
> Don't you all feel so badly for me?


Ohhhhh... you are at an audio show in Vegas (of all places) and you want us to feel sorry for you?

You don't really need it, so we will FedEx pick it up and give it to the needy! :bigsmile:


----------



## JBrax

bkeeler10 said:


> You'll need the garage code too. Just PM me! ;-)


Woo Hoo!


----------



## JBrax

Sonnie said:


> Ohhhhh... you are at an audio show in Vegas (of all places) and you want us to feel sorry for you? You don't really need it, so we will FedEx pick it up and give it to the needy! :bigsmile:


I'm needy! Woo Hoo again!


----------



## bkeeler10

Sonnie said:


> Ohhhhh... you are at an audio show in Vegas (of all places) and you want us to feel sorry for you?
> 
> You don't really need it, so we will FedEx pick it up and give it to the needy! :bigsmile:



:neener:


----------



## bkeeler10

I unboxed the PB2000 a couple days ago and set it in my listening room and hooked it up. Ran a quick REW sweep to see what my FR was looking like. I don't have the graph at my disposal, but it basically looks like my response with my other pair of subs down to about 30 Hz, but where my other subs roll off from there, this guy continues down to around or slightly below 20 Hz.

That is literally all I have had time for so far. I haven't even put a movie or some music on yet. Ugh :hissyfit:


----------



## bkeeler10

Okay I finally had a chance to do some listening yesterday. First off we watched Bolt with the kids. Just a couple of minutes into that show there is this deep bass "whack" that took me by surprise and shook things that I don't think have been shaken before. I did have to turn it down a handful of dB for the rest of the show.

Later that evening I had some time to myself so I threw in my favorite and most reliable test disc: The Incredibles. Everything seemed quite effortless, and the PB2000 seemed to not care that it had replaced two 12" subs. It also seemed more forceful, which I believe is due to the additional extension.

I want to watch Dark Knight Rises next cause that thing has some crazy deep bass. I will report back.


----------



## Todd Anderson

bkeeler10 said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to do some listening yesterday. First off we watched Bolt with the kids. Just a couple of minutes into that show there is this deep bass "whack" that took me by surprise and shook things that I don't think have been shaken before. I did have to turn it down a handful of dB for the rest of the show.
> 
> Later that evening I had some time to myself so I threw in my favorite and most reliable test disc: The Incredibles. Everything seemed quite effortless, and the PB2000 seemed to not care that it had replaced two 12" subs. It also seemed more forceful, which I believe is due to the additional extension.
> 
> I want to watch Dark Knight Rises next cause that thing has some crazy deep bass. I will report back.


Thanks for the update!


----------



## bkeeler10

I spent over an hour last night attempting to integrate the PB2000 with my other pair of subs. Then I ran Audyssey Pro on it this morning. Objective results were pretty good (will post REW graph later if I remember). Certainly a smoother response than the PB all by itself. I was a little surprised that the response starts rolling off pretty quick starting in the mid 20s Hz.

I will be watching something tonight (probably Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit) and I'm very curious to see how it all turns out.


----------

